# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Was sind noch mal die HITS

## kvkalle

Hallo

kann mir jemand sagen, was die hits bezeichnen. Sind es womöglich benutzer, die den beitrag gelesen haben. ich weiß, dumme frage, aber ich bin neu !!

gruß kvkalle aus farchant bei garmisch-partenkirchen

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo kvkalle,

die Hits (engl. = Treffer) geben an, wie oft ein Beitrag angeklickt wurde und sind also ein Indikator dafür, wie interessant ein bestimmtes Thema für die Forumsgemeinde ist.

Ralf

----------


## kvkalle

danke ralf für deine antwort

gruß
kvkalle

----------

